# Symphonic Poem Silent Films



## ferrar23 (May 1, 2018)

So this idea crossed my mind today while I was listening to "Tintagel."

*Silent films created around existing tone poems, to be shown during live orchestra performances *

Similar to the appeal of showing a blockbuster film during an orchestra performance of the film's score, this concept would provide the additional appeal of presenting original content. It could be a great way to attract a broader audience to classical music. Think about how revolutionary it was when opera was conceived... something visual to supplement the music. This can be seen in a similar light. Our society is so obsessed with eye candy, what with the recent explosion of action films like the Marvel series. I'm a strong believer in the idea that a brilliant score can be thee primary reason for a film's success; where can you find examples of more brilliant music than in some of the existing tone poems / program music written by history's greatest composers?

I personally appreciate the value of these pieces being performed as they were initially intended, allowing for the listener's imagination to create for him his own interpretation of what he's hearing. Unfortunately this isn't the case for many people, who would rather not have to think so hard perhaps. I'm not saying we should be stooping to their level, but what I am saying is that this concept could be a way to attract more people to live orchestra performances.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Franck- The Accursed Huntsman.

Strauss- Don Juan.


----------



## ferrar23 (May 1, 2018)

Yes, and yes!

It was only after I posted this that I realized that "Fantasia" is basically an example of how this has already been done... It almost seems as though what I'm describing would be a modern version of that. They used their means of creating fantasies (animated cartoons), and the makers of today's versions would be using their own more advanced techniques. The impact and appeal of that 1940 film was awesome and practically timeless, and that was in spite of the difficulties it faced regarding the war.

What could go wrong?


----------

